# Your Previous Cars



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I thought it would be cool and interesting to see what we all drove before we got ourselves into Atlas. Here is my history:
1989 Nissan Maxima (no pictures  )
1996 Audi A6 Quattro









2001 Audi A8L Quattro









2007 Acura TL









2007 Audi A6 V8









2013 Hyundai Azera Tech









2018 Hyundai Sonata Ultimate









2015 Hyundai Genesis Ultimate









2018 Audi Q5 Prestige









2019 VW Atlas SEL Premium










Lets see yours!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line










2013 Yota Highlander Limited (Ended up being a POS)










2010 Chevy Equinox LT2 in black (POS, didn’t warrant a photo)

2006.5 Base Jetta manual, got lucky had midline controller so made changes like Window Convenience from Key fob. Hit on 3rd day of ownership of first new car ever off a lot. Didn’t see the car for 6 months awaiting parts. So rocked a Chevy Lumina. 










Added the 17” Vision rims, then later added fogs and Euro tails coded for amber turn signals and SSPL. 










2000 Ford Focus hatchback (Also ended up being a POS, timing belt broke around 58K)

1991 Honda Civic LX (close to 200K miles, all it needed was oil and tires)

1985 Chevrolet Caprice Classic (solid, V8)

1980 Datsun 210 (power nothing, haha)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love the Tig!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Previous vehicle.
2017 Volkswagen Tiguan Mk1 4-Motion. Built in Osnabrück at the old Karmann factory.

Behind it is our 2021 Atlas 2.0T SE 4-Motion.









High altitude and blazing desert sun.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> Nice! I love the Tig!


Thanks! I miss her, but we needed bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

2004 Toyota Matrix - "Starter car" - SOLD, traded for GTI
2008 VW GTI - Super fun car, modded to Stage 2 - SOLD, had to relocate.
2014 Audi Q5 - Nice car, too small and cramped inside with baby #2 coming. - SOLD, Traded for Sienna
2016 Toyota Sienna - Super versatile. So roomy. But a bunch of things that irked me - SOLD, traded for Atlas

2020 VW Arteon - Current daily.
2021.5 VW Atlas - Weekend Car.


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a 1999 Mercedes CL500 which I store in the garage for the winter. Prior to this and the Atlas I have mainly had older Mercedes

1989 Mercedes 300SE
1989 Mercedes 420SEL
2004 Mercedes S500
2014 BMW 750i


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Previously had some VAG cars:

2000 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro:









2009 Audi S4 25Quatto









2012 Subaru Forester









2013 BMW 328i









2016 BMW 340i











2018 Subaru Forester










2016 BMW M3












*CURRENTLY* I have 4 cars. A Honda Civic, which I don't have a photo of, and these:

2015 BMW i3, 2018 BMW i3, and 2019 BMW i3 - I had three of these, all similar, but here is the 2018:









2018 BMW M3 CS









2021 Atlas 3.6L 4Motion









The M3 CS is probably going to be for sale since I just ordered a 2022 M4 Competition X-Drive last week! I can't wait!


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

Here's the only photo I have of the 2022 M4 Competition X-Drive so far!
(separate post because I exceeded the 10 attachment limit)


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Oliver Plante said:


> I have a 1999 Mercedes CL500 which I store in the garage for the winter. Prior to this and the Atlas I have mainly had older Mercedes
> 
> 1989 Mercedes 300SE
> 1989 Mercedes 420SEL
> ...


I love that CL500! It was always one of my dream cars along with e34 or e38. Hard to find them with no rust these days and if you find a good one, they cost an arm and a leg.



ragingduck said:


> Here's the only photo I have of the 2022 M4 Competition X-Drive so far!
> (separate post because I exceeded the 10 attachment limit)
> View attachment 137118


I love your M collection. I am currently storing a 2018 M3 Competiton in my garage for my wife's brother for the winter. I love driving this beast!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Would be nice to see your age to put it in perspective.

I am 43. I've had an 85 Audi 5000s Turbo, 98 Jetta GL, 2002 Subaru WRX, 2008 Honda Civic, 2012 Chevy Volt, 2016 GMC Terrain, and 2019 VW Atlas.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I am 31. Any pictures of your 5000s? I love them


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

44 here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

speed51133! said:


> Would be nice to see your age to put it in perspective.
> 
> I am 43. I've had an 85 Audi 5000s Turbo, 98 Jetta GL, 2002 Subaru WRX, 2008 Honda Civic, 2012 Chevy Volt, 2016 GMC Terrain, and 2019 VW Atlas.


I'm 45. The cars I listed were all after college that I got 100% on my own. I don't count my High School and College cars because technically those were bought by my parents.


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> I love that CL500! It was always one of my dream cars along with e34 or e38. Hard to find them with no rust these days and if you find a good one, they cost an arm and a leg.


Thank you! I managed to catch this one just before it started to get into bad shape. I got it fully repainted last year and we removed all the rust. Now I am scared to drive it haha!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I am so jealous. You go the best color combo in my opinion and the wheels just fit perfectly. I recently looked at BMW e39 and 2002 CLK55 but both were eaten alive by rust so I had to pass on them. Oh well, I will keep looking. Any interior pics?


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks! Yes, rust is a real issue - especially up here in Canada. Here is an interior pic. Also I put a bunch of photos on Instagram including when it was stripped back repainted @1999CL500


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gorgeous! I am extremely jealous now. You really put time, effort and $$ into it. I just started following your insta.


----------



## Oliver Plante (Nov 19, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> Gorgeous! I am extremely jealous now. You really put time, effort and $$ into it. I just started following your insta.


Thank you very much!


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

kocyk123 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I thought it would be cool and interesting to see what we all drove before we got ourselves into Atlas. Here is my history:
> 1989 Nissan Maxima (no pictures  )
> ...


Nice Cars! Why didn't you keep those Audi's?! I had a 1996 Audi Quattro in Kelly Green. That was such a well built car. A Drunk Driver hit me Head on and of course totaled it. It was one of my Audi's I planned to keep because the mileage was so low on it. The drunk did not have a seat belt on and ended up on my Hood. It was a very bad wreck and I walked away without a scratch. He was a Drunk Wrong Way Driver on the Interstate. He did not have his lights on so I never saw him coming.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

BrentVWAudi said:


> Nice Cars! Why didn't you keep those Audi's?! I had a 1996 Audi Quattro in Kelly Green. That was such a well built car. A Drunk Driver hit me Head on and of course totaled it. It was one of my Audi's I planned to keep because the mileage was so low on it. The drunk did not have a seat belt on and ended up on my Hood. It was a very bad wreck and I walked away without a scratch. He was a Drunk Wrong Way Driver on the Interstate. He did not have his lights on so I never saw him coming.


Wow, sorry to heard that. I am glad that you walked away without a scratch!

Well, I had my C4 at the age of 19 and at that time, I lived with my dad in an apartment and had no way to store it so I decide to sell it because I got the 2001 A8L. I wish I never sold it. I put a lot of love in it. Replaced all bulbs in the cluster because all C4's had issue with bulbs burning prematurely. I installed the S Steering wheel and did a lot of maintenance.










I still have the 2001 A8L. I gave it to my dad and he daily drives it. 255k miles on the clock and not a rip or tear on the inside. I am amazed of the quality of this car


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I thought it would be cool and interesting to see what we all drove before we got ourselves into Atlas. Here is my history:
> 1989 Nissan Maxima (no pictures  )
> ...


Well after 13 Kia’s yes 13 Kia’s the last one totaled this is what I bought .


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

1986 300zx ttop 5spd
2004 Mustang GT (heavily modified)
1966 K code Mustang
1966 C code Mustang
1965 A code Mustang
1967 T code Mustang
1967 C code Mustang
1968 C code Mustang
1988 triple white Mustang GT
1993 Mustang LX 5.0 & a matching 4cyl daily driver
1971 Ford Torino Spring Edition 
1986 Dodge Daytona CS ttop car
1980 Camaro Sport with a Dart head built 383
1986 WS6 package ttop Trans Am
1987 WS6 package ttop Trans Am with a built 383
1977 Firebird Formula 350 with ttops
1978 Trans Am
1979 Mustang Ghia turbo (SVO transplant)
1982 Oldsmobile Omega daily driver
1999 Jetta VR6
2000 Jetta VR6
1998 Beetle 
2000 Beetle
1987 Fox station wagon
1967 Beetle
1970 Beetle
1967 Squareback
2019 Touareg SEL
2018 Mitsubishi Outlander SEL
1999 Hyundai Tiburon FX 
2003 Hyundai Tiburon GT
1996 Hyundai Accent GT 5spd
1962 Impala 2dr
2003 Kia Sorento 3.5
1999 Jeep Cherokee 
2001 Jeep Cherokee
1966 Chrysler 300 coupe
……. I’m sure I missed a few other daily drivers……


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

ten50boy said:


> 1986 300zx ttop 5spd
> 2004 Mustang GT (heavily modified)
> 1966 K code Mustang
> 1966 C code Mustang
> ...











Just wow. I don't even think that I ever had that many toy cars when I was a kid...


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

Lol. Insurance work and body shops on the side. I followed leads up and down the East Coast. 🤣😂😅


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

Oh wait….. more daily drivers
2003 Impala
2006 Impala
2004 Focus (?!?)…really a bad memory
1997 Intrepid 3.5 (fun car till 75k miles. Typical Chrysler product)
1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R B13 (how could I forget?!?)
1964 Rambler American 220 (with the bed seat!!!)
1992 Chevy Cavalier Z24 (actually fun….)
2001 Chrysler Sebring convertible 
2004 Chrysler Sebring Convertible
2011 Kia Sorento
And probably a few other stragglers over my 48 years walking this awesome earth. It’s like the worst addiction ever. Thank God for a patient wife, who has a led foot and loves all things with wheels. Nearly 30 years she dealt with my dumb a$& now. Amazing……Guess we could also throw in the 91 Ninja ZX7 and 73 RD350. I ran out of fingers and toes to count on.


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

🤣😅😂🤣😅😂


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

Still want that 86 CS back……and my VR6 cars….. maybe the SE-R……the K code definitely….. the Torino……the 67 Beetle…..I need to hit lotto, build a huge climate controlled barn and live out my days breathing in new tires, Motor oil and premium gas fumes, while contemplating my next project. Ahhhhh Heaven.


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

And……if that’s not bad enough….. you should meet my brother and cousin. They make me look like I haven’t owned cars at all


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

Ohhhhhhh my 1977 924 (don’t laugh, also fun)


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

ten50boy said:


> 2001 Chrysler Sebring convertible
> 2004 Chrysler Sebring Convertible


oh dear god why. and 2 of them? I rented one of these 20 years ago and besides the ability of having the top down, it was just a soul crushing car to drive.


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

Lmao. They were extremely cheap and the wife wanted a convertible daily driver for Long Island summers. They were extremely boring……but hey, they started and ran without fail. One had over 115,000 (only requiring regular maintenance) before selling it for most 7 grand!!! Lol.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

I still have most of my previous cars. My first car was a B5.5 Passat. Since then I've had a MKV GTI, an 85.5 Porsche 944, and a 2004 Jetta. Still have them all but the Passat.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

Here’s my list.
1960’s Honda 50 basket case
1972 VW 411 squareback. Terrible car in Canadian winters. Rode my motorcycles all summer while repairing the 411 for another cold winter.
1976 Yamaha XS500
1986 Yamaha XS750
1979 Pontiac Lemans Safari wagon
1986 Chevrolet Astro.
1984 Yamaha XJ750. Wish I kept it.
1997 Chevrolet Silverado
1998 Chevrolet Astro. Probably best vehicle I ever owned.
1986 Yamaha Venture Royale. Bulletproof.
2006 Cadillac CTS Sport. Fast. Best handling car I ever owned. 2010 Chevrolet Equinox. 290k km. Was bulletproof after GM rebuilt the engine at 198k km under warranty.
2011 BMW R1200 RT.
2021.5 Atlas Highline
And my retirement project. 1958 Chevrolet Apache fleetside 3200


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

JCDAS said:


> Here’s my list.
> 1960’s Honda 50 basket case
> 1972 VW 411 squareback. Terrible car in Canadian winters. Rode my motorcycles all summer while repairing the 411 for another cold winter.
> 1976 Yamaha XS500
> ...


Beautiful Truck. Was that the original color? Post more pictures of it if you can.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

BrentVWAudi said:


> Beautiful Truck. Was that the original color? Post more pictures of it if you can.


Yes, I painted the truck in the original Tartan Turquoise colour, but added the roof and fender accent spears in white. It was a frame up restoration. My son who lives near Seattle bought the truck and towed it to Ontario in 2009. I finally got it licensed for the road in 2020.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

JCDAS said:


> Here’s my list.
> 1960’s Honda 50 basket case
> 1972 VW 411 squareback. Terrible car in Canadian winters. Rode my motorcycles all summer while repairing the 411 for another cold winter.
> 1976 Yamaha XS500
> ...


Your truck is great! I had an '05 CTS Sport/Luxury and thought it was great, just wished it had a little more power. Had to get rid of it when it got rear ended and it was really too small for car seats especially with 2 tall parents, not enough leg room. Used to drive a '98 Astro that my parents owned, loved that thing as well. Barely less useable space compared to the full size van it replaced and that V6 was pretty strong and with RWD only, pretty tail happy and a fun thing to flog around ski area parking lots as a teen. My wife had one of the first '10 Equinox with the 4 cyl and that car ate it's engine pretty early in life after oil consumption issues. Only made it to around 30k miles, rebuilt the engine, then a new one was installed (all under warranty) and then I traded that mess away. Had the engine not been a problem, probably would have kept that for a lot longer.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

JCDAS said:


> Yes, I painted the truck in the original Tartan Turquoise colour, but added the roof and fender accent spears in white. It was a frame up restoration. My son who lives near Seattle bought the truck and towed it to Ontario in 2009. I finally got it licensed for the road in 2020.
> View attachment 142653
> View attachment 142657
> 
> ...





JCDAS said:


> Yes, I painted the truck in the original Tartan Turquoise colour, but added the roof and fender accent spears in white. It was a frame up restoration. My son who lives near Seattle bought the truck and towed it to Ontario in 2009. I finally got it licensed for the road in 2020.
> View attachment 142653
> View attachment 142657
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. You worked really hard and it turned out great. You are very talented! I bet it is a blast to drive.


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

It brings back old memories as I learned to drive my fathers Apache panel trucks back in the 60’s. 
But now I’m in my 60’s and it’s a bit harder than I remember. Manual steering, and manual drum brakes. Three speed ‘on the tree’ manual shift transmission. With 3.90:1 rear end the engine is screaming with no sound isolation at 60 mph. Manual choke with a foot starter. It’s hard work to drive compared to my very modern Atlas. 
So, it’s for around town only. No long trips. It needs frequent maintenance. Grease chassis and adjust brakes every 1000 miles. Change plugs and ignition points every 10,000 miles or so. Oil the bushings in the generator and distributor.
We like to complain about issues with our modern VWs, but they are amazing vehicles.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

JCDAS said:


> It brings back old memories as I learned to drive my fathers Apache panel trucks back in the 60’s.
> But now I’m in my 60’s and it’s a bit harder than I remember. Manual steering, and manual drum brakes. Three speed ‘on the tree’ manual shift transmission. With 3.90:1 rear end the engine is screaming with no sound isolation at 60 mph. Manual choke with a foot starter. It’s hard work to drive compared to my very modern Atlas.
> So, it’s for around town only. No long trips. It needs frequent maintenance. Grease chassis and adjust brakes every 1000 miles. Change plugs and ignition points every 10,000 miles or so. Oil the bushings in the generator and distributor.
> We like to complain about issues with our modern VWs, but they are amazing vehicles.


My Dad had a 66' GMC Truck that was very nice. I can remember us yelling at each other when we were on the Hwy. When we could come to a stop we would still be yelling at each other!! What would you say the Gas Mileage is?


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I have no idea what the gas mileage is. I’ve only used one or two tanks of gas since rebuild. Still working out some small gremlins. Speedometer is off a bit reading a bit high. Gas gauge is off a bit. My guess is somewhere around 10-15 mpg. As I’m not going too far it’s all about the experience, and not the cost.

Hey folks. Merry Christmas. Please stay safe as we struggle through this difficult time.


----------



## Chewbacka (Nov 9, 2020)

Great idea!
1st. here's the current stable my new to me 2019 ATLAS SE & my GF's new to her 2020 VW Jetta - 1.4T - Automatic

















*Got my first car in 2005, Here's everything since (Recently owned first):*


2014 AUDI A4 Quattro - 2.0T - 6 spd Manual 










2015 VW Jetta 1.8T - Automatic 










2015 Toyota Prius III - 1.8L - CVT 










2015 MINI Cooper S - 2.0T - 6 spd Manual 










2012 Toyota Tacoma - 2.7L - 5 Spd Manual 










2008 BMW 528i - 3.0L - 6 Spd Manual










2000 VW Jetta - 2.0L - 5 Spd Manual










2001 AUDI A4 Quattro - 1.8T - Automatic (No pictures )


----------

